# Black Jetta MK4 Headliner recovering problem



## Bazmcc (Jan 11, 2005)

I have a little problem I need some help with.
I finally got started covering my headliner and pillars with black Faux Suede. The trouble is that it's a very good quality cloth, very difficult to rip and basically no stretch at all. The fact that it doesn't stretch makes the B pillars very difficult to cover. A and C pillars are fine. So I've just got to sort out how to cover around the corners in the B pillars and they'll be finished. I've included a couple of pics to show how the cloth can fold around the corner perfectly when these cuts are made in the exact place in the corner. No matter how I do it I'll need to have a split or cut in these corners.
SO...... my question is: How can I best cover the corners in the tidiest way possible without it looking like a mess?
Baz



















_Modified by Bazmcc at 11:52 AM 3-26-2006_


----------



## GodSquadMandrake (Feb 17, 2004)

*Re: Black Jetta MK4 Headliner recovering problem (Bazmcc)*

Either way I think your going to have a seam. Maybe ask your grandma or some seamstress who has done this kind of stuff before? You might have to just layer it, or sew it together.


----------



## Shad (Feb 8, 2003)

*Re: Black Jetta MK4 Headliner recovering problem (Bazmcc)*

Better cover with multiple parts and sew them...
Every interior I've seen done with leather is made that way.


----------



## Bazmcc (Jan 11, 2005)

*Re: Black Jetta MK4 Headliner recovering problem (Shad)*

Would it work if I put a piece in and sewed it along the line marked in the pic below?
Thanks
Baz


----------



## Bazmcc (Jan 11, 2005)

*Re: Black Jetta MK4 Headliner recovering problem (Bazmcc)*

I just left my B pillars with a foreign guy who didn't speak any english. The only thing he said was "tomorrow, 5pm, This is no problem"
Sounded good to me so i left it with him.
I'll post pics of how it comes out.
Baz


----------



## spkn^GRMN (Jul 25, 2002)

*Re: Black Jetta MK4 Headliner recovering problem (Bazmcc)*

update?


----------



## Bazmcc (Jan 11, 2005)

*Re: Black Jetta MK4 Headliner recovering problem (SPKNGRMN)*

Of course.
Here's a couple of pics of what a professional can do.
I'm working on the headliner itself at the minute and I hope to have it finished if I get a chance this week sometime.
Baz


















_Modified by Bazmcc at 11:54 AM 3-26-2006_


----------



## Dafljigga (Jul 31, 2002)

*Re: Black Jetta MK4 Headliner recovering problem (Bazmcc)*

Hey i was wondering if there is a differance between a Golf and Jetta headliner ?? Because i have a black gof headliner that i want to use in my Jetta and i want to know if it will fit


----------



## Bazmcc (Jan 11, 2005)

*Re: Black Jetta MK4 Headliner recovering problem (Dafljigga)*

No it won't fit.
The C pillars are different for a start.
Baz


----------



## spkn^GRMN (Jul 25, 2002)

*Re: Black Jetta MK4 Headliner recovering problem (Bazmcc)*

Looks like the pro took care of you nicely http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Was the work expensive?


----------



## Bazmcc (Jan 11, 2005)

*Re: Black Jetta MK4 Headliner recovering problem (SPKNGRMN)*

That was the question I was expecting.
It cost around $50 but in my opinion it was worth it because there is no way i would have been able to do it that well on my own. I'm dreading these damn sun visor recesses on the headliner. I need to stretch the hell out of this stuff to get it around the deep parts.
Baz


----------



## spkn^GRMN (Jul 25, 2002)

*Re: Black Jetta MK4 Headliner recovering problem (Bazmcc)*

$50 sounds fair to me http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Bazmcc (Jan 11, 2005)

*Re: Black Jetta MK4 Headliner recovering problem (SPKNGRMN)*

75% finished update.
Sorry about the pics - I used my phone.
Baz


----------



## AUDIDUBBER01 (Sep 4, 2005)

damn, hella of a nice job, yo!
btw, nice phone pics, what phone? lol


----------



## Bazmcc (Jan 11, 2005)

*Re: (AUDIDUBBER01)*


_Quote, originally posted by *AUDIDUBBER01* »_damn, hella of a nice job, yo!
btw, nice phone pics, what phone? lol

Sony Ericsson W800i
Baz http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Lowassveedub (Dec 14, 2000)

*Re: (Bazmcc)*

Where did you find the material? I am trying to get motivated to do this to my headliner but I don't have a clue as to where to look for good quality material.
Thanks!!


----------



## Bazmcc (Jan 11, 2005)

*Re: (Lowassveedub)*

Ebay http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Lowassveedub (Dec 14, 2000)

*Re: (Bazmcc)*

Sweet. This is gonna sound even more lame than my previous question but here goes anyway! 
What did you use as a search criteria? I don't wanna end up with some crap material. Better yet, do you know the sellers name? That way I could search for them specifically. 
Thanks for your help!


----------



## Bazmcc (Jan 11, 2005)

*Re: (Lowassveedub)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Lowassveedub* »_Sweet. This is gonna sound even more lame than my previous question but here goes anyway! 
What did you use as a search criteria? I don't wanna end up with some crap material. Better yet, do you know the sellers name? That way I could search for them specifically. 
Thanks for your help!

Hi
well see this is where it gets more difficult, you probably haven't noticed that I'm on the other side of the pond so giving you a suppliers name from the UK won't help at all. If you go to ebay and search for "faux suede" or even better "black suede" you should find a few sellers in the Crafts/fabric section. Then what you do is ask for a few small samples from the big sellers as you are searching for a very particular weave and type of fabric. Then when you get a sample you like just order some.
I'm almost finished mine and i'll post some pics up hopefully this weekend.
Good luck
Baz


----------



## Lowassveedub (Dec 14, 2000)

*Re: (Bazmcc)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Bazmcc* »_
Hi
well see this is where it gets more difficult, you probably haven't noticed that I'm on the other side of the pond so giving you a suppliers name from the UK won't help at all. If you go to ebay and search for "faux suede" or even better "black suede" you should find a few sellers in the Crafts/fabric section. Then what you do is ask for a few small samples from the big sellers as you are searching for a very particular weave and type of fabric. Then when you get a sample you like just order some.
I'm almost finished mine and i'll post some pics up hopefully this weekend.
Good luck
Baz

I guess it pays to read! Thanks!!


----------

